# Canned some dogs



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Found a good deal on hotdogs taday, so I canned up a bunch. Also some chicken brats.










My All American canner in use. Ifin ya ever get a chance ta buy one, do, I really like mine.










Good stuff!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

They do can up pretty nice, I have a shelf of them for the grandson. He loves them.... He just doesn't know it yet.

Like ur canner.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks terrific! :2thumb:

How are you doing them? They look pre-cooked and dry canned - what kind of weight and time?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a good ol hot dog. They brownedup real nice while cannin. 

I canned accordin ta the directions fer my canner fer meat. That be 10 pounds a pressure an 90 minutes.

An yup, I dry can em. No added liquids in em. What be in there be what was from the weanies.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Davarm said:


> They do can up pretty nice, I have a shelf of them for the grandson. He loves them.... He just doesn't know it yet.
> 
> Like ur canner.


Dave: ifin it all goes south some time, them weanies gonna taste mighty good!

Yeah, I REALLY like that canner. I bought that from a lady what only used it twice an didn't like it. I paid........are ya ready fer this................$30 fer it! Never been sorry, some a the best money I ever spent!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Coot. Gotta give it a try.

That's a sweet deal on your canner!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought about the hot dogs I like...and being without when TSHTF...so, I pickled a few jars.
Pretty good too.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow OldCoot! That was one heck of a find!!! $30???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Never thought about doing brats. Sounds good.

If you come across any more $30 All American canners and you don't want it, send it my way.  I thought I got a great deal on a presto for $30 but that deal trumps mine. :congrat:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow I can't believe how they browned up. This is on the list now.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hold the phone! You can can stuff like hot dogs? What kind of shelf life can you expect on something like that?

I have been watching craigslist and other sources for an All American Canner, but apparently the people around here think slightly used means full retail. So I am probably just going to have to buy a new one.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Hold the phone! You can can stuff like hot dogs? What kind of shelf life can you expect on something like that?
> 
> I have been watching craigslist and other sources for an All American Canner, but apparently the people around here think slightly used means full retail. So I am probably just going to have to buy a new one.


'most' meats are two years.... some would say more....looks like coot got a whole pack in a jar! I mean, yeah, I'm shocked! I want to go out and buy some dogs today! But I'll wait for a sale...

Maybe someone will let us know soon. I'm excited. I love a hot dog occasionally , can you imagine having some every other week when shtf.

Same reason I stock brownie mix that only requires water. Little things will mean a lot.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> 'most' meats are two years.... some would say more


Is that the same for dry canning and canning in a broth?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Just a good ol hot dog. They brownedup real nice while cannin.
> 
> I canned accordin ta the directions fer my canner fer meat. That be 10 pounds a pressure an 90 minutes.
> 
> An yup, I dry can em. No added liquids in em. What be in there be what was from the weanies.


looks good ;i;m going to get some tomorrow and can them up. thanks coot,they really look good:wave:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Is that the same for dry canning and canning in a broth?


Oh goodness..... I have no idea! :gaah:


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

It's true you can can everything. 

I would have never thought about canning hot dogs, DH loves polish sausages one the grill, split with BBQ sauce smoothered all over. I bet those would be pretty canned  

30.00!!!! Wow that is a find!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Some folk say 7 ta 10 years on canned meats. I ain't never had none that long. I've gone as far as 5 years an it was fine.

It be a "moist" enviroment, from what I've read folks say they get mushy ifin ya wet can em. They make a bit a juice in the bottom a the jar durin cannin anywho. The chicken brats had even more cause they be a bit fatter then weanies.

So fer the disclaimer: yer mileage may vary!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Them dogs look good in there, Reverend! What a steal on the canner, too.

Also, I'm diggin' them stove burner covers!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> It be a "moist" enviroment, from what I've read folks say they get mushy ifin ya wet can em.
> 
> So fer the disclaimer: yer mileage may vary!


When you can them with liquid, the come out like "Vienna Sausages" and if the weenies are the really cheap generic kind, they even taste kinda like them too.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well Dave I might have ta try some then, cause I like them vienna suasages!


Capnjack, Momma weren't none to happy that I was a cannin on her new stove top! See, last year I sorta killed the old one cannin. Gee, was only like 35 years old an fer some reason it be my fault the thin caught fire an wen't caplooye!

Gotta get my stove hooked up in the basement an then no worries!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Heheh, hot dogs, never ceases to amaze me, I'll probably do a 'canner load' when/if the opportunity arises.

Thanks for the photos; those did brown up nicely. I would've never thunk.....


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

if you can them in liquid they tend to swell up and burst. the supposed cure is to pack them in vwery tightly after cutting them in 3 inch pieces. I like your technique (canning them dry) better. And yes, you may can just about anything if you are careful to keep things very sanitary; many of the older canning guides had directions for things that are gone in the new ones....like milk, cheese, butter, cabbage (regular, not kraut), broccoli, etc. The only thing I canned that I did not like the results was broccoli - it gets brownish and bitter.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Pressure coming down on my dogs. I'll let y'all know!!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Just a good ol hot dog. They brownedup real nice while cannin.
> 
> I canned accordin ta the directions fer my canner fer meat. That be 10 pounds a pressure an 90 minutes.
> 
> An yup, I dry can em. No added liquids in em. What be in there be what was from the weanies.


Are these beef hotdogs or are they just regular ole who knows what meat hotdogs? That is awesome I think......they sure look good all browned up like that!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lips an a$$holes!

Remember the movie "The Great Outdoors"? Love that show.

Just cheap dogs. Actually, I had a couple left, warmed em up fer lunch. Not a bad tastetin dog really.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! I saw the heading and thought Ol' Spot was in serious trouble for a minute. 

Vastly relieved and dog canning is now on my list of things to try.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm an all beef hotdog girl, my brain starts to think to much about what the red hotdogs are made of and it goes down hill from there.

I was reading a blog yesterday that said never to can process meats, why? Just because something/anything could go wrong, So you have to be warned about it? I'm still going to do it but I'd still like to know =)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

razorback said:


> I was reading a blog yesterday that said never to can process meats, why? Just because something/anything could go wrong, So you have to be warned about it? I'm still going to do it but I'd still like to know =)


I hear ya! It bugs me to hear/read 'don't do this' or 'don't do that' - tell me WHY so I can assess if for myself. 

Good luck with your dogs. I've gotta try this, too. Dogs are on sale this week, and I promised the youngest we would stock up.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, it ain't "approved", most thins aren't. Look at it this way. Yer startin out with a precooked meat, not raw. Put it in properly sterilized jars an pressure can. What er the odds? Slim ta none. 

I keep tellin folk, ya don't wanna eat my food, don't. When the time comes yall gonna be hungry!

Yeah, I know what an how goes inta hot dogs. Don't bother me none. I also make my own an my own sausage. Stuffs all good. Ifin I'm hungry, I'm gonna eat em!

Lets face it, how safe be the store bought foods were gettin? As a late, not very!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I completely understand, heck as a kid I ate a mud pie or two and survived. Now days parents freak out if their kid gets anything not gov approved (or paid for, opps sorry just slipped out) in their mouths.

Heck I want my well water back, the city approved water is pink. Yeah that's gotta be good for ya LOL!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They just about throw you in jail so drinking raw milk!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Bumping for the Turtleman!


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Just found some hotdogs on sale! It's pretty pathetic how excited I am to can them!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

katen said:


> Just found some hotdogs on sale! It's pretty pathetic how excited I am to can them!


:beercheer:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I just text my DH to tell him that I wanted to pick up packs of hot dogs to can when he gets his big check next month. He just floored me:

"Oh okay lol, we can probably do that this week."- Mr. Salek

I don't know why he's agreeing all of the sudden, but I'm not going to complain!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

got 10 pounds of smoked sausage coming tomorrow. going to can them dry.hope they look as good as coot's dogs.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Dude, deceptive title, I was looking at my 2 old hound dogs and was wondering how they'd taste?


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

*WARNING re Canning Hot Dogs - SWELLED Big Time!*

I just pulled 6 qts. and 2 pints out of the canner. They swelled up so much I'm surprised the jars didn't burst--the jars are STUFFED!. Used Gwaltney chicken hot dogs, fit about 12 in each quart jar--maybe too many? I threw a big towel over them and got away as quickly as I could in case jars exploded. One of the pints the lid had unscrewed itself and pieces of hot dog in the jar and out of the jar. I had been concerned about them swelling but it didn't look like the OPs did, so I thought as long as I didn't add liquid they would roast and be fine.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, some dogs swell more then others. I test each brand before I can a whole bunch of em cause ya never know. Ya might try maybe 8 next run an see how they do fer ya.

As long as the jars seal, ain't no worries. Might be a bit tough gettin the first dog er two out though!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I did all beef and only put 8 in a jar.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Going to try to put up a picture of mine.

Hope it works.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There ya go! Good, tastey economical food! Got chilli an onions?:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel like such a 'city slicker' right now. :surrender:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I feel like such a 'city slicker' right now. :surrender:


Ain't where ya live friend, be how ya live!

I know city folk what be country an country folk what be citified!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I feel like such a 'city slicker' right now. :surrender:


Why girl??? You a country girl and you know it!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't where ya live friend, be how ya live!
> 
> I know city folk what be country an country folk what be citified!


Like I said, I feel like a city slicker. I grew up country but my DH is a city boy down to the core. It has been hard keeping things simple and farm-y when he wants the next best high tech gadget. Thank goodness I stuck to my guns about not getting the newest 'bestest' cell phones. We still have basic $15 flip phones- no text or data.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be how I handle them "high tech" gadgets everbody on the CERT team loves, IE: GPS. See, they can't understand why I wan't em ta learn ta use a compass. "Why do we need ta know that?" "We've got gps".

So, durin a trainin session, they all got out there gps units. I promptly wen't round an pulled the batteries out. Said, "your batteries er dead an ya don't have spares", "Your gps just died a untimely death", "Yers is bein affected by a large electrical field". Now what ya gonna do? Gee, wouldn't it be great ta know how ta use a compass? I don't trust my life totally ta technology. 

Kinda sorta why I stay a hillbilly I guess.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be how I handle them "high tech" gadgets everbody on the CERT team loves, IE: GPS. See, they can't understand why I wan't em ta learn ta use a compass. "Why do we need ta know that?" "We've got gps".
> 
> So, durin a trainin session, they all got out there gps units. I promptly wen't round an pulled the batteries out. Said, "your batteries er dead an ya don't have spares", "Your gps just died a untimely death", "Yers is bein affected by a large electrical field". Now what ya gonna do? Gee, wouldn't it be great ta know how ta use a compass? I don't trust my life totally ta technology.
> 
> Kinda sorta why I stay a hillbilly I guess.


LOL! This is one of the major reasons I am standing my ground about no gps in the car, no ipads, ipods etc. I have to have a computer for work so I have a Macbook Pro. I do have the latest and greatest digital camera for work but I always take polaroid and 35mm back ups for all photos I take. All my electronic equipment I use for work has back up batteries with the exception of my steamer and iron. I can always hit up the crafty for hot water if I need to. Honeywagons don't always have power when you need it so I have had to figure it out for those times we have to save the gennies for filming and not steaming costumes. Yeah, I work in Hollywood... Shocker, I know.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Why girl??? You a country girl and you know it!


I wish it were true. I work in film and TV so all the high tech gadgets are kind of a must. But my country up bringing has saved my a$$ a few times on set.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont disagree with knowing how to use a compass in the slightest, but in the defense of technology, when we had our "little" outage here in CA a while back... all cell traffic was dead, but SMS and Texting was still alive! different communication channels and vulnerabilities. 

Personally I'd rather have those options open and not need/use them than not have them when I want them. I can yell pretty loud, but not loud enough for my buddy 5 miles away to hear me


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Technology got it's place, but to many folks count on it fer everthin. There be times when an where it can an will fail. Point bein, don't become so based on technology that ya ferget the non technical ways a doin thins cause ya never know when yer gonna need em.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Just took my smoked hot sausages out of canner, 90 minutes, 10 lbs. There is a little bit of liquid in the bottom, 8 in a qt jar was the perfect amount, they split apart pretty much but I'm sure they'll be good. Wish I didn't have to process them so long and they probably wouldn't look so beat up!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The liquid be normal, just some juice from em. My last batch a jumbo's split to. They'll eat just the same when I be hungry!

Congrats on the sausages!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Since these sausages are already cooked, can we dehydrate them? Has anyone ever dried weiners..etc?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Has anyone ever dried weiners..etc? "

you mean hot dog jerky?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually I did a few years ago. Worked alright, I don't know how long they last cause we ate em up perty fast. Wasn't bad. Gotta watch the fat content on sausages though cause to much fat an they can go rancid.

These would go good with the dried soup post.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I tossed a couple on the dehydrator, Post up some pics tammarraw fer yall.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

After my first batch (Gwaltney chicken dogs) swelled up so much they almost broke the jars (I put 12 in, which was too many--live and learn!), and look ugly as sin, I've been using the Costco bun length beef hot dogs. Put 8 or 9 per quart jar, process 90 minutes @ 11 lbs.

These look so yummy I almost have to break open a jar to try them! They look perfectly roasted and have about an inch of juice in the bottom. I also did a package of the raw bratwursts from Costco. I "grilled" in the oven for about 15 minutes so they were nicely browned, then put 4 per quart jar. They are fine, but I think because they are so short, I could get away with wide mouth pints, or put 6 in a jar--they are very fat and short.

Great idea, OldCoot! And at $2/lb it's the cheapest meat out there and beloved by kids.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Have any of you tried eating these? The reason I asked is a few years ago I canned some polsh sausages. The looked like these pictures that you have posted. I was so proud of them till I tried to eat them. YUCK!!!! We used them to feed the dog.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine taste like a hot dog. Just a quick warmin (er not) an there ready.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

kilagal said:


> Have any of you tried eating these? The reason I asked is a few years ago I canned some polsh sausages. The looked like these pictures that you have posted. I was so proud of them till I tried to eat them. YUCK!!!! We used them to feed the dog.


I'm going to open a jar tomorrow and make sure we really like them before I can anymore....I'll let you know.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a jar that didn't seal very well so I put them with kraut that night. I will say this, I shouldnt have put them in the oven as long as i did, I kinda over cooked them. You will only have to do a quick heat.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I opened that jar, I also posted this in the canning section, and I'm not real excited about the texture of the hot smoked sausage. The taste is exactly the same but the meat itself is really soft. To chop it up into something else for taste and seasoning would work great but I didn't care for it just plain.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I opened a jar a this last batch cause they was a different brand from what I normally use.

Open jar, smells like grilled dogs, took a couple out, good firm texture, taste just like a grilled dog. 

Nothin wrong with these!

Make great chilli dogs, cheese dogs, added inta other dish's.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Had 2 8-count packages of Ballpark hot dogs from Roo's birthday party so I figured I'd can them.

I broiled them in the oven for color. One package of dogs split in the oven but then they split when we grill them. I put half the split dogs in the 2 quart jars and put half the other pack in each as well.

They sealed nice and tight and they expanded to fill the jars! They split even further but I figure they'll taste fine cut up in a pot of baked beans.

I have crossed the prepper milestone- I have canned hot dogs!


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

The all beef Kirkland ones I canned from Costco were just fine--nice and firm and tasted and looked grilled. The Gwaltney chicken dogs from WM I tried first swelled up and almost broke the jars and were very mushy.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

When the boys were still at home I used to can up various flavors of hotdogs just like the bought Vienna sausages you buy in the store. Added a little liquid smoke, homemade hot sauce with red pepper flakes, and BBQ for others. It was way cheaper to buy hotdog,cut them in half a fit 6 into a half pint jar for the boys to just grab and snack on. We would have gone broke in their teenage years if we didn't look for cheaper alternative. Hunny still grabs a jar off the shelf for himself to snack on when he is working.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I want to can up some prime rib, or just some ribeyes!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, hot dogs split when you can 'em. Always have. Canning folks usually don't care, but for those that do, it is recommended you pack them in really tight and cut them short - about 2 inches - if you want 'pretty' ones. As for texture, I have had hams get mushy too when canned, it depends on the cure (and ingredients in hot dogs). Nobody I canned for ever cared all that much, we were adding the ham chunks to casseroles anyway, where just 'bout everything was cooked soft. They also made kicking ham salad sandwiches & spread.


----------

